

A Map of the Geographical Structure of Wikipedia Links - olihb
http://olihb.com/2013/01/27/a-map-of-the-geographical-structure-of-wikipedia-links/

======
olihb
Author here. What I find really interesting about this map is that the
articles seem connected at a local level instead of internationally.

When you think about it, it makes a lot of sense because usually article will
say: "this city is near this other city".

